# Hoop question - Nadac



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Was looking at the rules for the trial next weekend and now realize that hoops are included in the classes I entered.:doh: Storee has not seen hoops before and I don't know if I'll have time to take her to teach them (it's an hour one way to the training place, darn winter and indoor classes).

Anyway I do have a hula hoop and she does know 'tire', so I'm going to wing it and hope for the best. Just wondering too if anyone knows if they'll have a hoop in the warm up ring. I can hope, right? The classes are weavers and touch and go so I'm guessing they'd put the hoops in. :crossfing

Oh so glad we're entered anyway! LOL Wonder if I can convince the other half to rig something up...

Lana


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Love that NADAC! :doh: It seems like they have hoops in everything now. Maybe you can get the hula hoop to stand up somehow? Otherwise I guess it couldn't hurt to ask them to put one in the warm-up area. I've seen weave poles in there, so they should be willing to put in a hoop.

Good luck!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't teach a hoop either - I honestly showed up, spent 5 minutes on the practice hoop and then ran a course. I didn't end up running the actual hoopers class - but hoops are used in standard and touch and go.

I go to one NADAC trial a year (because it's an hour from my house - everything else is a minimum 3 hour drive - and I can train contacts in the ring).

Erica


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm guessing they'll have hoops for warmup, there's no jumps in the trial... if not we've been playing around with one here and it'll be interesting. For me it's a $40 lesson in agility trials and that sort of thing for Storee - considering most of the classes here are $30 for group classes per HOUR it's a darn good deal to me!

Lana


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I didn't have a problem with the hoops. I took a hula hoop and tied it between the jump lol, no problems..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You will be fine! I don't do NADAC anymore, but when they first introduced the hoop I just "winged it". I think I said "through", which has no meaning to my dogs, but they had no problem running through the hoops. I also took Mira and Barley to a NADAC pay n' play a few months back, it was Mira's first time seeing a hoop and she just ran through it as well.

If you really want to practice I would think that a hula hoop would be sufficient.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not too worried. If all she does is stay with me in the ring and sorta listen, I'm happy with that for her first trial. However she does like jumps and tunnels etc. and the one time we did practice she did awesome, even with me trying crosses on her for the first time (really need to keep track of who has been trained for what!), she just stopped and looked at me and then popped up over the jump anyway.

Lana


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If there aren't any jumps in the trial, I definitely think they'll have hoops in the warm-up area. And agility dogs are pretty good at just looking at stuff and figuring out what to do with it


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, back from Storee's first trial....

Round one, she jumped the fencing from the warm up area to go 'meet' the dog on course and say hello, so we were excused.

Round 2 she did a bit better, even better in round 3. Round 4 started out badly as she decided to double check the scribe's sheets by hopping in her lap to say hello, however stayed with me for the course and did pretty good overall. 

No Q's but she had fun, listened and I had a nice break. While it lasted. Came home to a cranky other half who spent the day looking for things to complain to me about when I walked in the door, two tired goopy kids on top of it. Sigh. Just finished making a major batch of cupcakes because the MIL was supposed to come for dinner tomorrow night only to find she's cancelled because she figures she'll be tired. I politely replied back that was fine.... didn't scream back I"M TIRED TOO DARN IT!!!

Lana


----------

